# Lake Travis Magnum White Bass w/Pics



## Ranger R (Jun 24, 2004)

LAKE TRAVIS-SUNDAY-OCTOBER 21st from 8am to 4pm.

Started fishing the main lake POINT Venture this Sunday morning. Water temp was 79.2 degrees and winds were whipping up at 10mph gusting to 20mph by mid-morning. 
Took two friends out that wanted to catch some white bass on light action gear.

Fished with Bomber Bandit 200 in Pearl and Bomber Flat A in Coachdog. Also had some of the bass on Bomber Flat A Firetiger...All deep diving series.

Fished mostly, wind blown, main lake points between Point Venture and Briarcliff.

Totals: 31 whites from 15" to 17+"....Friends kept.
Caught and release over 15 bass, both LT specials and Largemouth. Mostly small 14"-15" fish ...All on crankbaits, fishing for whites.

Below, John holding one of many 17" whites.









Below Glen has one of the smaller 15" whites.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice job thanks for the report those are some big whites.


----------



## txcastn'blast (Sep 19, 2005)

The fish in the first photo sure looks like a hybrid . . . .


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

The top fish is definately a Hybrid, bottom fish maybe but most likely a White Bass. Great fishing report, I like to see people in Kayaks out fish the power boats.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

davidb said:


> The top fish is definately a Hybrid, bottom fish maybe but most likely a White Bass. Great fishing report, I like to see people in Kayaks out fish the power boats.


Hybrids were never stocked in Travis, only stripers


----------



## txcastn'blast (Sep 19, 2005)

Kody Emmert said:


> Hybrids were never stocked in Travis, only stripers


That first fish definitely doesn't look like a striper or a white . . . the tooth patch would tell us for sure though.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

*does not matter.*



Kody Emmert said:


> Hybrids were never stocked in Travis, only stripers


 Even if they were never stocked there, does not mean they are not thriving there. Fish have a way of showing up in places that they were never stock....


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Living there maybe. Thriving? Doubtfully. They are basically impotent. If they aren't stocked, but there are some running around there, then they are illegal anyhow and should be removed. They are put and take fish anyhow, and even though the legal minimum size limit is 18", I don't know how TPW would react to one being taken from a body of water where they aren't supposed to be anyhow.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Lake E V Spence, Inks Lake, Lake LBJ, and Marble Falls lake, are all lakes that are on the colorado River, and up stream of Lake Travis. And they all have been stocked with Hybrids. They will show up in lakes down stream. And Hybrids are a type of fish that thrive better than most. Why? Because the hybrid can withstand temperature extremes and disolved oxygen that would kill other fish. And in the first 12 months of life a Hybrid can grow 12 inches in length, by the middle of the second year, it will be 15 inches and longer and already at legal size to keep. And even though they cannot breed with one another, they can backcross with either stripe bass, or white bass, and with there aggresive nature if they are there, they are there.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Feb 10, 2007)

I lived in austin on RR620 five miles from mansfield dam...fished many times for whites and their is a significant population of hybrid. BUT...their are more 17" whites! I hear people talk all day about how to identify hybrids from magnum whites. I always follow regs...you CANNOT TELL the difference between a hybrid and a magnum white from size or stripe patterns...count tooth patches in the center of the "tounge"...There are three tooth patches; one on each side of the tounge and on in the center. If the center patch is divided into two distinct patches then the fish is a hybrid. consult your tpwl guide for a diagram. My largest white on travis was a hair under 18" and my largest hybrid was 22.25". (I should say that "my" largest hybrid is actually my wife's) haha...but I netted it!!!!


----------



## Ranger R (Jun 24, 2004)

Per Steve Magnalia of TPWD, the first one is a Lake Travis white bass, based on the tongue pattern....

I have caught white bass on Travis over 18"....many times fishing under the lights at night, during the wintertime....

I have eaten several lake records, including a 18" white bass and 18" Crappie!

Current TPWD lake Travis records:

Striper: 30.50lbs and 42.00" Long
Hybrid Striper: 13.75lbs and 32.25" Long
White Bass: 2.9lbs and 17.10" Long

Another forums comments:
http://*********************/forums/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/1684194/page/12#Post1684194


----------

